# Muscle growth rp



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello I am looking for a muscle growth rp, ideally Male, can be nsfw if wanted.
I would like it if both characters grow and would appreciate a macro growth two.

My character www.furaffinity.net: Introducing Umber by SneakthiefCoalfire


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 21, 2018)

Heeeyo. I'm always willing for rps. Discord works best for me but i can do it in a few other places too. If you want to rp just let me know


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Dec 21, 2018)

Great I’m on discord as well. SneakthiefCoalfire #0275


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Dec 21, 2018)

RP here


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Dec 22, 2018)

RP here


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Dec 27, 2018)

Beep


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2019)

S’up


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## Universe (Jan 10, 2019)

Good will you role play with me


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes sure I will


----------



## Universe (Jan 10, 2019)

Yay


----------



## SneakthiefCoalfire (Jan 13, 2019)

SnackyFluff said:


> Growth ish always fun~! :O Feel free to add mee on Discord if ya wants, Snacky#0513


I can’t seem to add you. I’m SneakthiefCoalfire #0275


----------



## Nate87 (Sep 24, 2019)

SneakthiefCoalfire said:


> Hello I am looking for a muscle growth rp, ideally Male, can be nsfw if wanted.
> I would like it if both characters grow and would appreciate a macro growth two.
> 
> My character www.furaffinity.net: Introducing Umber by SneakthiefCoalfire


Hey are u still interested in a role play? Also are u looking for mxm or is mxf ok?


----------



## Darkened-Ice (Oct 16, 2019)

SneakthiefCoalfire said:


> I can’t seem to add you. I’m SneakthiefCoalfire #0275


Are you still open for this roleplay?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2019)

Locking due to necro


----------

